# Why I enjoy this site



## dcoscina (Jun 9, 2018)

First, it's because it's largely populated by musicians, many working composers (me too). 

Second, the amount of advice, information and pure collective knowledge is amazing. 

Third, the community. It's a terrific bunch of people always willing to help out fellow composers. 

Finally, it's a place where we can discuss film scores and composers with open dialogue but the tenor is seldom disrespectful to those composers, even if we don't always love every note they've written. 

I am shocked by the lack of respect other soundtrack forums display towards big composers. Mostly it's because people on those sites aren't musicians, naive to the process and the industry and some are honestly just petulant grown children who seem to want to validate themselves by criticizing everything out there. 

Anyhow, I didn't realize there was a soundtrack discussion section now on this forum and I will be interested in hearing others' opinions of big scores like Jurassic World, Incredibles 2, and more.....


----------



## Polkasound (Jun 9, 2018)

dcoscina said:


> I am shocked by the lack of respect other soundtrack forums display towards big composers. Mostly it's because people on those sites aren't musicians, naive to the process and the industry and some are honestly just petulant grown children who seem to want to validate themselves by criticizing everything out there.



Now and then, you'll run into people like that here, too. But for the most part, people who criticize here do so in a respectful way, and that's what I like about this forum as well. The professionalism of the VI-C membership is what sets this forum apart from many others.


----------



## jiffybox (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, it's a good spot with good people. And then Spitfire will do something and all hell breaks loose... I wish I had a horn to honk like Harpo Marx after saying that because I mean it in all good fun. Even the Spitfire mishigas has a charm of its own sometimes. Long live VI-Control.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 10, 2018)

The World of VSTi - updated - everyday.


----------

